# ADA aquasoil Amazonia or ADA aquasoil Amazonia II?



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Avoid Amazonia II. It's not as durable and might break down over time (I speak from experience). Regular Amazonia is your best bet -- Fantastic stuff! _Both_ products will lower hardness.

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-021.htm

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...about-amazonia-vs-amazonia-ii.html#post385692


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Then amazonia.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I was about to get amazonia II as well, but after reading around a lot, I saw people saying that they're the same and more complaints were on II, so I said to myself "Okay, definately more positives on the amazonia I, can't go by number".

Since I originally thought that I < II...which is typical, which isn't a really good way to think of things.

Got amazonia I as well.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so is the consensus still amazonia I? ADA claims amazonia II is better for base water pH higher than 7.0, and i have about 7.6-7.8. am i still better off going with I?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

My vote is for ADA AS I.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and what is Power Sand? does that help?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

chris127 said:


> and what is Power Sand? does that help?


I find no large difference with it versus dosing EI w/ only ADA AS.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Tom Barr has extensive experience with ADA Aquasoil his experience and observations would confirm what epicfish stated: it does not make any difference. Save your money as powersand is pricey and you are already paying an arm and a leg for the Aquasoil. You can also substitute some mulm underlayer instead of powersand and will likely get better results.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've read through some threads (I think with some long-time ADA-users over on AquascapingWorld.com?) that the powersand is sort of "quick-release" and gives a quick nutrient boost right at first.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

In the end, I actually bought Amazonia II...

Now two years and 4 months has passed...

Okay, it's starting to break down now somewhat... My 2213 eheim filter isn't enough to filter it out of my 60 gallon. It's been on-going for a week now. Any advice or tips to stop the cloudiness quick? I just cleaned the filter, it's motor, and the tubings like 2 weeks ago, it's not enough... water changes are also not enough.


----------

